# any ideas for humans vs furries



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

i really love shadow of mordor i wanted to make a humans and athro animals well this is personal so you might get the idea and forgive me if this offend yall. I really wanted to make this into a comic but im afraid that it will upset the readers. most of my art is mostly humans and bloodfusers. i dont want to upset a few or more.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 31, 2020)

Why do you care about offending anyone?
Just make your art and let it be.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 31, 2020)

Furries vs humans is a relatively common theme from what I've seen, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Why do you care about offending anyone?
> Just make your art and let it be.


yeah i did that in furaffinty when i posted  ultra violent art like furries killing humans they're like cool its alright but when i posted humans killing furries they got pissed it was a social experimentation btw and thanks


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Furries vs humans is a relatively common theme from what I've seen, so I wouldn't worry about it.


This was like humans vs furries like shadow of mordor furries attacks mankind kinda thing i think that it get the lgbt furries pissed


----------



## Kaayn (Mar 31, 2020)

If furries get upset that you've posted human art that's on them really ;/
You should draw what you want.


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

Kaayn said:


> If furries get upset that you've posted human art that's on them really ;/
> You should draw what you want.


its about human art that shows humans killing furries


----------



## Kaayn (Mar 31, 2020)

skroge said:


> its about human art that shows humans killing furries


Do you mean like a war between humans and furries or just a gore comic of humans killing furries?


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

Kaayn said:


> Do you mean like a war between humans and furries or just a gore comic of humans killing furries?


just gore comics of humans fighting against furries its like gears of war


----------



## Kaayn (Mar 31, 2020)

skroge said:


> just gore comics of humans fighting against furries its like gears of war


Well, that may offend some because it may come off as "hate art" because it's just humans attacking furries.
If you want to try to avoid that you could have one or two scenes of a furry fighting back so it doesn't seem like it's a one sided thing


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

Kaayn said:


> Well, that may offend some because it may come off as "hate art" because it's just humans attacking furries.
> If you want to try to avoid that you could have one or two scenes of a furry fighting back so it doesn't seem like it's a one sided thing


its actually the furries are the oppressors


----------



## Kaayn (Mar 31, 2020)

skroge said:


> its actually the furries are the oppressors


OH, then it really shouldn't offend anyone if that's the case. If they do, again it's on them for being upset over a non-issue.
You should be fine making it


----------



## Tyno (Mar 31, 2020)

skroge said:


> its actually the furries are the oppressors


Make human main characters.


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

Tyno said:


> Make human main characters.


yeah bloodfuser human is great for a spy for the humans good idea


----------



## Tyno (Mar 31, 2020)

skroge said:


> yeah bloodfuser human is great for a spy for the humans good idea


Oh it was a joke don't take it seriously. Also what's a bloodfuser? I searched it up and they're basically shapeshifters?


----------



## skroge (Mar 31, 2020)

Tyno said:


> Oh it was a joke don't take it seriously. Also what's a bloodfuser? I searched it up and they're basically shapeshifters?


 not exactly shape shifters They're full blooded humans they're very prideful humans they can take the blood sample from other anthropomorphic animals by using needles and enjected  it to their bodies. They use the anthros DNA to hide from anthro society and they have no love for them. Skroge is a bloodfuser. Bloodfusers are hated and feared by anthropomorphic animals. Bloodfusers looks like furries but they're not females are slimer than the anthro females and some are more buff than female furries


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 31, 2020)

Well, it doesn't really matter if other furries get offended. It's their problem that they're offended and typically the net total that are really offended tend to be an incredible minority so their opinion can be discarded. What matters is that you focus and put hard work into making your idea work.

I can shoot you some ideas. I'm working on my own comic involving humans and furries. It's not necessary humans VS furries but it's more along the lines why furries exist in this universe and how humans caused them exist.

The rundown is that humans before a major apocalypse had engineered a virus that can inject and mutate host DNA with human DNA in order to continue "humanity" in a sense. The humans DNA infects a creature like a wolf and would cause it to evolve in a similar path as humans (standing upright, plantigrade to digitigrade, larger craniums, etc). Humans also left behind an archive of all literature, texts, document along ciphers to all languages in a vault called "The Will of Rosetta" in reference to the real life Rosetta Stone. Our main character, a scholar, finds a strange skull with a sad aura to it (a human skull) and sets off around the world to find the secrets hidden by whoever that skull belonged to.

Line from the comic: "Born through degeneracy, cast into the darkest depths residing within the subconscious of the human collective, I urge you all to shine brighter. Do not repeat our failings. Do not repeat our hubris. Do not repeat my mistakes. Children of beast and man, we have left you planet where you can be as brilliant as the sun. Become what we could not. Become greater. - Αδάμ"


----------



## bandit_husky (May 16, 2020)

you can ask people if they want their fursona in the series


----------



## skroge (May 16, 2020)

Daxma said:


> This. Art is an expression of oneself and to censor yourself is counter intuitive to making art in the first place. Just let your freak flag fly!


I just found out that furries are mostly liberals and they are quick to judge accusing me for being a bigot.


----------



## skroge (May 16, 2020)

skroge said:


> I just found out that furries are mostly liberals and they are quick to judge and falsely accusing me for being a bigot.


----------



## skroge (May 17, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> you can ask people if they want their fursona in the series


That will be cool like a dlc packs of character creations like elder scrolls and fallout


----------



## treysi (Jun 26, 2020)

furries, definetly!


----------



## skroge (Jun 26, 2020)

treysi said:


> furries, definetly!


They get offended easily lol


----------



## Mambi (Jun 26, 2020)

skroge said:


> i really love shadow of mordor i wanted to make a humans and athro animals well this is personal so you might get the idea and forgive me if this offend yall. I really wanted to make this into a comic but im afraid that it will upset the readers. most of my art is mostly humans and bloodfusers. i dont want to upset a few or more.



I wouldn't worry about offending anyone with this (not sure how it even would honestly?) but for ideas, maybe a reverse zoo? Either the humans ARE in the zoo or the humans are trying to put the animals BACK in the zoos and they rebel?


----------



## skroge (Jun 26, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I wouldn't worry about offending anyone with this (not sure how it even would honestly?) but for ideas, maybe a reverse zoo? Either the humans ARE in the zoo or the humans are trying to put the animals BACK in the zoos and they rebel?


More like zoopotia for kids then I making a comic book for older teens and adults actually I'm making a comic book for Kidd's and teens


----------

